# Ignoring this may not be the best option



## 2011 Again (Jan 29, 2015)

It's something we all discuss at one point or another, pushing this out of our focus until we forget about it and just go about our lives. I don't think this is the best approach anymore, as over time we begin to think that our thoughts/feelings are normal, which they're not, in terms of the anxious/irrational ones.

This is something I want to make a video about since it's a large topic with many bases to cover. It just enables the problems to continue and get worse, when they aren't addressed. Thoughts?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I agree with that


----------



## eyeholes (Nov 24, 2015)

i somewhat agree. i think the "ignoring it as much as you can" option only works on alleviating moment to moment focus on the dp/dr symptoms therefor mildly alleviating temporary anxiety/panic/focus on dp/dr. and i know some think that doing this as often as you can, getting better at it overtime helps break some sort of "loop" or "vicious cycle" but imo you can only take your focus off of something as uncomfortable and fucked up as this for so long. i wont knock anybodies coping/recovery methods but so far this "ignoring it" method hasn't done shit for me.


----------



## phillip norman12 (Oct 11, 2015)

Absolutely spot on. I ve been disassociated,DP,for most of my life,and apart from moments of crisis,I ve been able to function-function,not live. You get used to that low level discomfort,but you don t live to your full potential. Its only recently I ve decided to tackle this crap head on and really delve into the causes and the solutions.

I d urge anyone reading this,especially younger people,to sort it NOW.

Time flies,and you can t re-live lost years.


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

This doesn't really make sense, if you forget about dp/dr and go about your life then you can not be simultaneously experiencing dp/dr. You can't experience a feeling whilst forgetting about it. Also it's common knowledge that rumination and attachment to thought increases the impact it has on you.

I think you're talking about simply ignoring it, which wouldn't work in any case. You should however be doing your best to squeeze some enjoyment out of life as well as constantly working to getting healthier mentally and physically, the rest should settle itself.


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Ignore the power that anxious, depressive and DPDR related thoughts have over you, certainly. I think that is inherent to improvement.

It's important to maintain the awareness that your appraisals and emotions are not normal, without becoming too anxious about it (easier said than done)

Don't ignore the condition completely, that's avoidance. Which is what I tend to do.


----------



## Nayr_Enivel (Nov 28, 2015)

From my experience with the experimentation of acceptance, ignorance, distraction, mindsets, and variations and combinations of them all, I've found there is no one way of doing things that is objectively more helpful or sustainable long-term. Every variation has it's own benefits and issues that for myself have never scaled with the basic trauma each aspect of the unconscious and conscious mind experiences, within this condition the seemingly impossible kind of paradoxes that typical psychology rules out such as feeling more than one emotion at once and perceiving more than one set of stimuli at a time, are very much possible when the mind and body are so fragmented and disconnected. The only mindset that has seen any kind of long-term management for me is the objective and neutrally detached one, which may seem counter-productive for an already dissociated mind(and it is), yet the ability to have just a little bit more mindfulness and control even with the slight increase in personal turmoil seems to give the most benefit when it comes to surviving and dealing with the condition as well as the mess of treatment successes and failures. Balance and moderation is a key component of many things for existence in general I believe.


----------



## ToTo (Oct 6, 2015)

I totally agree. Ignoring chronic dpdr is like when you are driving home and your mind is somewhere else. Suddenly you arrive without any memory of what just happened or where you were. As soon as you concentrate on the moment, you feel dp again. Ignoring is like escaping. It doesn't heal the core of this disorder.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

I agree. I'm in therapy, and will continue until the symptoms have less presence in my life.


----------

